# Good + affordable caliper / micrometer recommendation?



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and buy a digital one, as they're much faster. There is a generic digital design which has been floating around for well over a decade which is solid; I've personally been using one for longer than I can remember. Harbor Freight is an easy place to pick on up: http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-digital-caliper-47257.html

By the way, you're not looking for a micrometer. That's something else, and isn't needed on for a bike.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm sure I could spend a few hundred $ to get something unnecessarily accurate and fancy, but I'd settle for getting something that can give me inside & outside diameters, as well as thicknesses accurate enough for a home mechanic. Any suggestions? Anything to specifically stay clear from?

Thanks.

PS -- Thanks to y'all that recommended the PB Swiss hex set a few years back. Man, they are nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## slider32 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have item "C" from this link http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32612&cat=1,43513,43546&ap=1

Does a good enough job and at $30 is pretty affordable.


----------



## alexkraemer (Jul 30, 2007)

x2 on the harbor freight route. I have the plastic model, accuracy is between +/- 0.05mm and 0.1mm, most of the accuracy issues stem from the choice of material. Go with the metal one if you want a higher level of accuracy. However, the plastic one answers all the questions that arise on a bike (seatpost size, dropout, clearance, etc.)


----------



## mrthreeplates (Oct 26, 2010)

*Some of the new digital ones measure in fractions too*

I was looking for one too and noticed that some will measure in three units (inches, mm, or inches w/fractions). The latter seemed really cool to me as I could use it for lots of other household applications.

I ended up with the park tool DC-1, $36 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-Digital-Caliper-DC-1/dp/B002QJRXJY

Not the cheapest, I know.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I had an decent but very old standard dial caliper. Converting stuff to metric became a pita when setting up chainlines so i got one of those Harborfreight ones that converts at a push of a button, very quick and easy. Its on sale right now for $14.99.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cen-Tech calipers*

+1 for the Harbor Freight 6" digital caliper. At $20 it's a good deal, on sale it's a steal. Used with the proper technique and kept clean, you're in business.

JMJ


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Dude, how did my post end up at the very top?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> Dude, how did my post end up at the very top?


Yeah I thought that was an odd post to start a thread. Very strange.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I picked one up for work last week from Napa, $20 and looks identical to the HF one shown above. Works good, just throwing that out there if you don't have a HF nearby.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine is a cheap plastic one from Harbor freight that cost maybe 3 bucks. It does what I need it to do so far, although having confidence in determining if a seatpost is 26.6, or 26.8 might be a little tricky. I bought it to figure out what size Fox shock bushings (spacers) I needed, and I guess it worked, because I bought the right size.


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a harbor freight dial caliper once. It was fishy when after a while, the needles for metric and inch didn't match when closed! I'm on a standard vernier caliper now, no dial. Sure, it takes another moment to read, but I know it's accurate to 0.01 mm, which for most bike stuff is good enough. I don't recall the brand, but i got one in inch, and one in metric for about $50 for the set.

I would stay away from harbor freight for anything that needs to be good.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

+1 on harbor freight digital caliper. You can get 'em on sale for $9.99 or look around online for a 20% off coupon. Plenty good enuf for home shop use.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Another vote for the harbor freight caliper. Very consistent and accurate. My buddy did a stats project on comparing the harbor freight caliper to a starrett caliper. No accuracy or consistency difference between the two.


----------



## jlackey9 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very cool T174M!! Were they both digital? 
I have a cheap digital one and if you move too fast it will skip increments!


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

wvucyclist said:


> I had a harbor freight dial caliper once. It was fishy when after a while, the needles for metric and inch didn't match when closed! I'm on a standard vernier caliper now, no dial. Sure, it takes another moment to read, but I know it's accurate to 0.01 mm, which for most bike stuff is good enough. I don't recall the brand, but i got one in inch, and one in metric for about $50 for the set.
> 
> I would stay away from harbor freight for anything that needs to be good.


I commend you for going this route. Not too many people have the skill to read vernier anymore. Kind of like an old fella I used to work with who could use a slide rule faster than I could use my calculator.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

The HF ones are down to $9.99


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

If u get digital make sure top keep them very clean and keep liquids off them doesn't matter how expensive they i use them everyday doesn't take much to mess them up.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Since you obviously appreciate respectable tools, don't buy anything that is not labeled either Tesa or Mitutoyo. 

Digital is the way to go for calipers, micrometers are fine in the classic style.

Magura


----------



## Durga (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm curious what you all are using these for.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 on the Harbor Freight 6" caliper. I got mine on sale for $9.99 over a year ago and I can't begin to explain how helpful it has been


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Durga said:


> I'm curious what you all are using these for.


I use both digital calipers and micrometers quite frequently for my bikes.

A list of uses could look like this:

Checking bearing seats are within tolerances

Checking through axles are within tolerances

measuring replacement bolt lengths and diameters

Defining thread pitch in a tight spot

.....and so forth.

I have a load of measuring tools, as I use them for my profession, and I love every single one of them.

Once you get that type of tools, you'll find plenty of ways to make use of them.

Magura


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Durga said:


> I'm curious what you all are using these for.


I have not used them much these days but back in taperlock bottom bracket days they were really important in setting up proper chainlines or adjusting chainlines for good shifting. Now a days only used in setting up single speed chainlines. I'm too lazy to zero out X-type chainlines, if it shifts i'm good.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

moto367 said:


> I commend you for going this route. Not too many people have the skill to read vernier anymore. Kind of like an old fella I used to work with who could use a slide rule faster than I could use my calculator.


I also prefer vernier calipers. Much fewer moving parts, so durability is better.

I am generally of the opinion that my tools need to be good enough that I won't need to buy that same tool a second time. That means I don't shop at harbor freight. I don't have the dough to buy the top end pro tools, but I do purchase with an eye towards durability.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Count me as against the digital Harbor Freight caliper. My dad bought me one, not knowing I already owned a caliper. The battery cover was so loose that the tool would turn on and off when using it. Also, after a short period of non-use, the battery would be dead.

I prefer Starrett dial or vernier(not pronounced 'veneer'). Mechanicals don't need batteries. Buy something decent and give our landfills a break.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

a caliper and a micrometer are two completely different tools. Calipers are good for measuring things to a .00 mm a micrometer will add at least one position to that and are constructed differently and will only measure in one direction, where as a single caliper will measure an OD, ID and depth of a blind hole.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

The best deals that I have ever found on calipers is from Dealextreme dot com. Most of the calipers they sell are rebranded by Sears etc. Free shipping and no tax. Here is an example:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/digital-150mm-caliper-2306

Stainless steel... comes with a case... and even comes with a spare battery!


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a couple of the cheap digital calipers off of ebay. i think i paid $10 shipped. no complaints, they work well.

I cant imagine needing a mic for any bike work though.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Lule said:


> Count me as against the digital Harbor Freight caliper. My dad bought me one, not knowing I already owned a caliper. The battery cover was so loose that the tool would turn on and off when using it. Also, after a short period of non-use, the battery would be dead.
> 
> I prefer Starrett dial or vernier(not pronounced 'veneer'). Mechanicals don't need batteries. Buy something decent and give our landfills a break.


+1 on the side against digital Harbor Freight calipers.
One of my coworkers had one and when he ran it through the calibration lab, as required, the sticker they put on the back said essentially: +/- .1".


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

archer said:


> +1 on the side against digital Harbor Freight calipers.
> One of my coworkers had one and when he ran it through the calibration lab, as required, the sticker they put on the back said essentially: +/- .1".


Calibration labs don't use words like "essentially". it is or it isn't


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Mitutoyo dials for 86 buck is a great deal. You will never buy another one if you take care of these. I have had a pair for 15 years.....

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNPDFF?PMCTLG=03&PMPAGE=1&cm_re=tpnv-_-splof-_-mwcat


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-Stainle...LKIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854230&sr=8-1

I have these and like them a lot. Check out the reviews.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

*My motto...*

"Buy once, cry once" :thumbsup:


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used them all. Harbor one's I would get the best they have or nothing. Starrett, Mitutoyo, Lufkin, and all those WILL last a life time. If you have dials, don't drop them or you are done. You can get a micrometer set that reads everything but you don't need them on a bike. Verniers are fine too, you can drop them and they still work. All you need is a decent set of calipers of any type and it is fine for a bike. You do have to know how to hold them to get the right reading though or you may as well use a ruler! If you hold them improperly you may as well get plastic one's. I have all of the tools above from working in machine shops and can use any of them for the job, but, I don't recommend the plastic stuff for Real accuracy.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

and the winner is igaging calipers. this guys does an excellent video on the difference between $15 poor quality calipers and this excellent $25 one. He ran through variance tests on both sides, etc.
Amazon.com: Cre8er's review of iGaging IP54 Electronic Digital Caliper 0-...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I like iGaging's products. I ended up putting their digital scales on both my mill and lathe, and they've been working great.


----------

